# Cluster Fuck Of Puerto Rico Statehood



## Monk-Eye (Jan 5, 2021)

*" Cluster Fuck Of Puerto Rico Statehood "

* Maintain Independence Or Go To Mexico **

The bleeding heart globalist whores in the us will fuck us over under the guise of some demented humanitarian inclusion for all , and that is guaranteed .









						2020 Puerto Rican status referendum - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



_A *referendum of the status of Puerto Rico* was held on November 3, 2020, concurrently with the general election. It was announced by Puerto Rico Governor Wanda Vázquez Garced on May 16, 2020. This was the sixth referendum held on the status of Puerto Rico, with the previous one having taken place in 2017. This was the first referendum with a simple yes-or-no question, with voters having the option of voting for or against becoming a U.S. state. *The New Progressive Party (PNP), of whom Vázquez is a member, supports statehood,* while the opposition Popular Democratic Party (PDP) and Puerto Rican Independence Party (PIP) oppose it.

The referendum was non-binding, as the power to grant statehood lies with the US Congress. The referendum was not approved by the US Department of Justice. The party platforms of both the Republican Party and the Democratic Party have affirmed for decades Puerto Rico's right to self-determination and to be admitted as a state, at least in theory, but individual Republican legislators have been more skeptical.

*Based on the completed official election night count, the option to pursue statehood won the referendum 52.52%–47.48%.*__*[3]*_


** Screwing Up Us Flag Symmetry And Its Numerology **

_





						List of hexagrams of the I Ching - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



_

** Adopting Puerto Rico Means Including Haiti **

_





						Haitian Americans - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



_


----------



## TheParser (Jan 5, 2021)

Let's be fair.


The United States went to war against Spain.

Of course, the U.S. won.

So it got the Philippines, Cuba, and Puerto Rico.

It kept the Philippines (against the wishes of the Filipino people) for a long time, it  gave independence to Cuba provided that the island obey the U.S., and it kept Puerto Rico as a colony ("associated state" in polite terms).

So if the Puerto Ricans want statehood, then that's fine.

The Puerto Ricans are smart. They have always voted down "independence." They know that based on the history of other "independent" Latin American countries, their island would just become a corrupt dictatorship.  As a state, however, D.C. could come to their rescue in case a corrupt governor ever took over.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 5, 2021)

Republicans will never allow Puerto Rico to be a state.

They think tossing paper towels is enough


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jan 5, 2021)

*" Dumbing It Down "

* Median IQ Of 90 Estimated For Stable Democracy **



TheParser said:


> The Puerto Ricans are smart.


Give the province to cuba , mexico , or stay independent . 

Best estimate is that median iq would be near 84 - that of cuba and haiti would be far worse .









						IQ: Intelligence quotient by country
					

A global comparison of intelligence in relation to temperature, income and education expenditures.




					www.worlddata.info


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 5, 2021)

Then there was the Trump solution which was to trade Puerto Rico for Greenland


----------



## DGS49 (Jan 5, 2021)

Dare one point out that everyone who had any resources or ambition in Puerto Rico has long-since departed that lovely island, leaving a population of uneducated misfits to cast their votes?

One wonders, if they get statehood, how many of the departers will go back so that they can plunder the U.S. treasury?


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 5, 2021)

TheParser said:


> Let's be fair.
> 
> 
> The United States went to war against Spain.
> ...


They pay little in tax. Why change that?


----------



## Coyote (Jan 5, 2021)

Puerto Rican’s are American citizens.  If they want to become a state, good for them!  The clock didn’t magically stop after Hawaii.


----------



## August West (Jan 6, 2021)

DGS49 said:


> Dare one point out that everyone who had any resources or ambition in Puerto Rico has long-since departed that lovely island, leaving a population of uneducated misfits to cast their votes?
> 
> One wonders, if they get statehood, how many of the departers will go back so that they can plunder the U.S. treasury?


That`s a great description of some of our old traitor slave states.


----------



## AMart (Jan 6, 2021)

Wall Street holds all of PR's debt that they can't pay back.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jan 7, 2021)

*" Cheap Shots "

* Short Sighted Comments **


August West said:


> That`s a great description of some of our old traitor slave states.


Is brexit treason ?

The left loves to throw out slavery as an anti-racist racist jab to promote white guilt and to demean christian institutions , when white christian suffrage was principle in bringing an end to the practice world wide , even while the left cowardly gives fictional ishmaelism a pass and ignores its institutionalization of slavery to this day ,


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 7, 2021)

After the Capital chaos yesterday, alot of Puerto Ricans on social media expressed that they do not want statehood. Prefer Independence instead!


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 7, 2021)

TheParser said:


> Let's be fair.
> 
> 
> The United States went to war against Spain.
> ...


PR is a mooch country---we dont' want it, it doesn't help us.  Set it free ........


----------



## TheParser (Jan 7, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> > Let's be fair.
> ...



But they don't want to be "free."

They would end up like most Latin American nations.

As a state, they will get all the goodies that the 50 other states get.

Smart thinking!


----------



## Donald H (Jan 7, 2021)

Biden appears to be making a lot of moves just meant to irritate rightist extremists and explode their heads, so making Puerto Rico a state would definitely be in the cards.

And it would be quite helpful to the BLM cause!

And a side benefit. They wouldn't be an embarrassment to America when compared with Cuba!


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 7, 2021)

DGS49 said:


> Dare one point out that everyone who had any resources or ambition in Puerto Rico has long-since departed that lovely island, leaving a population of uneducated misfits to cast their votes?
> 
> One wonders, if they get statehood, how many of the departers will go back so that they can plunder the U.S. treasury?



There are a great many good, educated, intelligent people in Puerto Rico.


----------



## Meister (Jan 7, 2021)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Dumbing It Down "
> 
> * Median IQ Of 90 Estimated For Stable Democracy **
> 
> ...


But, think of all the free shit to make up for the low IQ's.
It would be a win-win for the liberals.  They wouldn't have to emphasize the dumbing down of the school curriculum
because they would already be dumbed down and easily melded into the welfare system and dependent of the
government.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 7, 2021)

Its ridiculous we have these autonomous zones where we have citizens who don't belong to a state or whatever. 

Take all of the pacific islands...fold them into Hawaii.  Congratulations, your state just grew. You guys in Guam are now residents of Hawaii.
Take Puerto Rico and the USVI, fold it into South Carolina or Florida. Congratulations, your state just grew. You guys in PR are now residents of SC or FL
Take DC, fold it into Maryland or Virginia...Congratulations, your state just grew.  Your 3 electoral votes? Gone.   You guys in DC are now residents of VA or MD

When the 2030 census is done, whatever population additions are made to the states that took in the territories...congratulations, you get more reps in the HOR.

It's 2021...we should stop pretending like we can't solve these problems 

Leave the flag like it is.  

Easiest solution in the world to a problem that should have been solved decades ago.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 8, 2021)

The Corrupt Democrat Party needs more racist voters.
We do not need any more violent Democrat Crackpot Cultist.
1954 United States Capitol shooting - Wikipedia


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jan 8, 2021)

*" Simple Ton Of More On With Global Is Them Non Sense "

* Poor Decisions Fore Destiny Through Entropy **


Unkotare said:


> There are a great many good, educated, intelligent people in Puerto Rico.


There goes the pandering brigade parading posters of icons and pretending they represent a potential for greatness over mediocrity from the population being represented through the average competence of the population is more reflective for a median of 84 rather than a medium of 104 .

The median is worse for haiti whose members will easily waltz across the border to drop anchor babies for the free social dependent handouts that poverty in a banana republic awards them .

The bleeding heart globalist encourages imbecilic acts to forsake a symmetry imbued in current us flag !

The bleeding heart globalist encourages imbecilic acts to forsake symbolism and numerical fates within its halls of justice by exchanging the cauldron of number 50 with other numbers diminishing its determinants .

The bleeding heart globalist encourages imbecilic acts to devise a demise of us heritage .


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 8, 2021)

Seems like someone is getting a visit from old aunt Flo.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jan 8, 2021)

*" Wondering Why Bothering To Provide Informed Consent "

* Neophytes Lacking Competence For Direction Act Out Ignorantly To Usurp Phenomenological Norms **


Unkotare said:


> Seems like someone is getting a visit from old aunt Flo.








						List of hexagrams of the I Ching - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




_Hexagram 50 is named 鼎 (dǐng), "Holding". Other variations include "the cauldron". Its inner trigram is ☴ (巽 xùn) ground = (風) wind, and its outer trigram is ☲ (離 lí) radiance = (火) fire. 

Hexagram 51 is named 震 (zhèn), "Shake". Other variations include "the arousing (shock, thunder)" and "thunder". Both its inner and outer trigrams are ☳ (震 zhèn) shake = (雷) thunder.

Hexagram 52 is named 艮 (gèn), "Bound". Other variations include "keeping still, mountain" and "stilling". Both its inner and outer trigrams are ☶ (艮 gèn) bound = (山) mountain. 

Hexagram 53 is named 漸 (jiàn), "Infiltrating". Other variations include "development (gradual progress)" and "advancement". Its inner trigram is ☶ (艮 gèn) bound = (山) mountain, and its outer trigram is ☴ (巽 xùn) ground = (風) wind._


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 8, 2021)

Someone is getting a visit from aunt Flo and uncle Makers Mark.


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 9, 2021)

PR is a pathetic welfare state


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 9, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> PR is a pathetic welfare state


That's why they should be a state so they can get somewhere.... The GOP just loves loves vote suppression


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jan 9, 2021)

*" Demon Rat Fools Coddling Incompetence As Beneficial To A Republic "

* Tired Innuendo Of Voter Suppression Spoken As Disingenuous Sceince For Verifiable Standards **


francoHFW said:


> That's why they should be a state so they can get somewhere.... The GOP just loves loves vote suppression


Demon rats are using voter suppression as a droning excuse for lax standards by which voters adequately identify themselves so that a verifiable count of actual voters would be trusted .






						Every Non Voting Machine Ballot Collected Should Require In Person Voter Identification
					

" Every Non Voting Machine Ballot Collected Should Require In Person Voter Identification  "  * Contact Your Congressional Leaders And Mandate The Voting Policy *  If non voting machine ballots are to be accepted for purposes of convenience , every non voting machine ballot collected should be...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 9, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > PR is a pathetic welfare state
> ...



Our Country already has a plethora of Dimm led corrupt states!
We don't need anymore.


----------



## alpine (Jan 9, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Its ridiculous we have these autonomous zones where we have citizens who don't belong to a state or whatever.
> 
> Take all of the pacific islands...fold them into Hawaii.  Congratulations, your state just grew. You guys in Guam are now residents of Hawaii.
> Take Puerto Rico and the USVI, fold it into South Carolina or Florida. Congratulations, your state just grew. You guys in PR are now residents of SC or FL
> ...



but if pr was folded in fl, wouldnt that flip fl?


----------



## candycorn (Jan 9, 2021)

alpine said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Its ridiculous we have these autonomous zones where we have citizens who don't belong to a state or whatever.
> ...


If you're worried about the politics of it, fold PR into New York if you prefer...or a state that isn't so "flippable".  I was going by geography...I'm presuming that PR is closest to Florida.  The goal is to get these territories into states--it makes no sense to have territories for decades.  And also to get the electoral vote count to an odd number...535.  It is batshit crazy to have an even number of electoral votes and begs a 269-269 tie.


----------



## alpine (Jan 9, 2021)

candycorn said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



no no no...
not ny...
please go on with the idea of folding pr to fl...
i like that...


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 9, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Quasar44 said:
> ...


Like I said you are brainwashed functional un American misinformed racists. Snap out of it.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 10, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Quasar44 said:
> ...


So why have only Republicans been in prison and getting pardoned in mass....


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 10, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



My truthful post really hit a nerve with you!


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 10, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


 Flynn , Stone did zero , it was all dirty politics by the Stalinist insects called the Dems 
 The real criminals are the Dims and big tech


----------



## konradv (Jan 10, 2021)

Monk-Eye said:


> The median is worse for haiti whose members will easily waltz across the border to drop anchor babies for the free social dependent handouts that poverty in a banana republic awards them.


What border ?  Do you expect Haitians to swim to PR?


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 10, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


Brainwashed idiocy hate and lies have that effect with well informed intelligent citizens....


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 10, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


Yes yes, lying to the FBI is just fine no worries lol


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 10, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


If you believe the election was stolen, you are a brainwashed functional moron doop of the greedy idiot GOP rich.... Try real news channels or any media not owned by Rupert Murdoch..... International scumbag only allowed in the United States unfortunately.....


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 10, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...





francoHFW said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


 
Then you would have to arrest most of Congress who have all done similar things under oath


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 10, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



You’re a vile , filthy piece of white trash . You’re such a “ genetically damaged waste “ that you cannot even formulate a sentence of logical thought


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 10, 2021)

Yes the election was 100 percent fixed and stolen


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 10, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Quasar44 said:
> ...


Lying in public is not criminal and is the basis for the GOP at this point. But lying to the FBI is a no-no d u h...


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 10, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Quasar44 said:
> ...


Everything you know about politics is garbage propaganda, hater dupe. Rupert murdac is a scumbag and you are a brainwashed functional scumbag, the typical misinformed Republican base, the world's laughing stock and horror. Go beat up a black gay guy lol...


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 10, 2021)

What Flynn and stone did was all politics to get them to turn on T

Why is Adam schiff not in prison for fostering the big Russian lie even though both leaders of the FBI and CIA testified there was zero evidence of any Russian collision


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 10, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


I don’t follow Fox News . Secondly , you’re an illiterate ignoramus, and you adhere to a party that supports and fosters domestic terrorism


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 10, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> Yes the election was 100 percent fixed and stolen


Let's see -you have bought off scumbags on Fox news and internet and radio crazies on your side. We have every respected journalist and all law enforcement in the world on our side. You might want to try waking up and smelling the coffee. After 30 years of GOP bologna and tax rates give away to the rich, we're a goddamn total mess and almost a banana republic at this point. Just fine with the orange clown and all the ignoramuses who believe garbage GOP propaganda....


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 10, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> What Flynn and stone did was all politics to get them to turn on T
> 
> Why is Adam schiff not in prison for fostering the big Russian lie even though both leaders of the FBI and CIA testified there was zero evidence of any Russian collision


Trump did his Russian collusion in public, telling them to go after Hillary's emails which they did immediately etc etc. The Trump campaign met with Russians 30 times lied about it and never wrote anything down. Not suspicious at all lol....why the hell would the Russians want help from such incompetent fools anyway....


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 10, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes the election was 100 percent fixed and stolen
> ...


 The Dems are on par with the 195Os USSR . You still will  be poor , white trash under the Biden Meinhof gang


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 10, 2021)

The Russians colluded with Hilary and  Obama 
That is how they obtained the illegal fake warrants to spy


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 10, 2021)

I do agree that Fox News is garbage and 2/3 of the gop are frauds and only conservatives in name


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 10, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Quasar44 said:
> ...


You are totally brainwashed and baffled with b******* lol. The economy does better under Democrats and Republicans always give us a corrupt deregulation bubble and bust when they get eight years to steal from the country and give away to the rich. Change the channel sometimes for Christ sake. Actually sounds like you're on the internet crazy list.... I blame our cable companies. People don't get cable anymore so they're listening to YouTube politics and Rush slim ball omg....


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 10, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


You’re an illiterate ignoramus of hate !!
Go get Covid and die !!
You’re a peon


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 10, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Quasar44 said:
> ...


Yes you are an internet crazy who can't even watch Fox. Actually you can stick to prime time and be fine. Absolute tripe. I have a master's in history, you have a master's in total garbage propaganda. Your media is infinititismal against all the history of journalism and a world of law enforcement and journalists. Not opinion makers. Lol


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 10, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


 History lol 
Another fake degree of zero purpose


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jan 10, 2021)

*" Paradigm Drift "

* Try Again Fake Drone **


francoHFW said:


> Like I said you are brainwashed functional un American misinformed racists. Snap out of it.


Actually the republicans were the party of individualism and self sufficiency , while the democrats are the party of collectivism and codependence .

The democrats exercise a premise that the only excuse for poor performance among their party members is because of race , hence the demon rats are the party of anti-racist racism , who does all it can to foment that lexicon and stack the deck based on it .


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jan 10, 2021)

*" No Longer Perilous "

* Have Inner Tube Will Travel **


konradv said:


> What border ?  Do you expect Haitians to swim to PR?


Compared with the distance to the us mainland , the journey is not out of reach by surfboard .



			https://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/immigration/article224000780.html
		

_“The close cooperation between both U.S. Coast Guard and Haitian Coast Guard operational teams in this instance *helped prevent a dangerous and ill-advised illegal migrant voyage *from potentially capsizing and ending tragically as we unfortunately have seen happen recently.” _


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 10, 2021)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Paradigm Drift "
> 
> * Try Again Fake Drone **
> 
> ...


The GOP is the party of babbling idiocy like you spew. Everyone in the real world knows we need to tax the rich and giant corporations their fair share so we can invest in our people and infrastructure instead of a huge giveaway to the rich. What you don't even know about because you are a Dupe. Rupert Murdoch is scum and not allowed anywhere else.


----------



## konradv (Jan 10, 2021)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" No Longer Perilous "
> 
> * Have Inner Tube Will Travel **
> 
> ...


Are you kidding?  Haiti is closer to GITMO than PR and definitely not in "surfboard" range.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jan 10, 2021)

*" Clueless And Self Defeating "

* Creating The Contradiction From A Paradox **


francoHFW said:


> The GOP is the party of babbling idiocy like you spew. Everyone in the real world knows we need to tax the rich and giant corporations their fair share so we can invest in our people and infrastructure instead of a huge giveaway to the rich. What you don't even know about because you are a Dupe. Rupert Murdoch is scum and not allowed anywhere else.


The make corporations pay their fair share is a simpleton mantra of low iq populism too fooled and too clueless to know that it is being led into advocating its bureaucrats apply a disadvantage to the economic interests of its constituents by under valuing the ability of its businesses to engage in and compete in free market capitalism .

The economic libertarian plutocrats running these places require competitive edges for economic advantage that ultimately represents neomercantile interests of countries like the us ; and , as other competitors , us corporations require capital fluidity to stave off losses and to grow with available opportunity .

The economic libertarian plutocrats are following a globalism agenda that includes off-shoring us industry and employment wherever financially reasonable ; while elected kleptocrats comfort in luxury for selling out americans , it would be a ccp dream scheme to tax us corporations to make them less competitive .

Trump was emphasizing American School (economics) - Wikipedia to force or encourage libertarian plutocrats to onshore businesses for the advantages of greater productivity from us citizens .


** Incompetents At Reciprocity Theory **

There is not a difference between religion and creed ; and , a religion of secular humanism maintains a creed that funding to promote its charities can be acquired from public coffers that is to be conscripted from directly and indirectly from private holdings , while all other religions must acquire funding to promote its charities through private philanthropic donations .

The left designate themselves as wise kings and see bureauracy as a means to success by which they can aggrandize themselves by distributing charity from public coffers directly and indirectly confiscated from private individuals , because the challenge of free enterprise to provide funding for charities through their own earnings from their own merits is too difficult .

The religion of secular humanism should seek private philanthropic donations for its charities rather than seeking to fund them by implementing authoritarian dictates of government .


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jan 10, 2021)

*" Give A Latin American Province Back To Spain "

* Comparative Analysis Of A Two Senator Allocation **

The province of puerto rico has a smaller size than any other us state , and of those states similar in size by comparison , their nostalgia of historical significance in comparison with puerto rico would be a mocking disgrace relegating a petition for equal value of national merit would be ridiculous .









						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.com


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 10, 2021)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Clueless And Self Defeating "
> 
> * Creating The Contradiction From A Paradox **
> 
> ...


Every other modern country manages to tax the rich and corporations their fair share and invest in their people and infrastructure. Only propaganda makes this mess possible.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 10, 2021)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Give A Latin American Province Back To Spain "
> 
> * Comparative Analysis Of A Two Senator Allocation **
> 
> ...


What kind of double talk is that and whatever do you mean? Make it Puerto Rico and the Virgin islands.... They are citizens they should have statehood-just like Washington DC. A disgrace. A GOP disgrace of course..


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 10, 2021)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Clueless And Self Defeating "
> 
> * Creating The Contradiction From A Paradox **
> 
> ...


Charities don't work. Overhead is too high and they dry up in hard times and who wants charity? Like everything else, the problem is we have to tax the rich their fair share and invest in training college and opportunity for our workers and better infrastructure. we are being left behind and turned into a banana republic by the greedy idiot mega rich GOP and it's propaganda arms.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 10, 2021)

DGS49 said:


> Dare one point out that everyone who had any resources or ambition in Puerto Rico has long-since departed that lovely island, leaving a population of uneducated misfits to cast their votes?
> 
> One wonders, if they get statehood, how many of the departers will go back so that they can plunder the U.S. treasury?


You mean they will act like republic pols.

Seems that republic do have something to offer the country.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jan 11, 2021)

*" Destroying The Cauldron By Entreating Deviance "

* Ruse To Turn Inn Two Undermine Fates **


francoHFW said:


> What kind of double talk is that and whatever do you mean? Make it Puerto Rico and the Virgin islands.... They are citizens they should have statehood-just like Washington DC. A disgrace. A GOP disgrace of course..


So the left wants to give two senate votes to the shit for brains for dc , two senate votes to the shit for brains for puerto rico and two senate votes for the shit for brains for the virgin islands to establish a final stronghold of demon rat conservative government authoritarian managed shit houses .


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 11, 2021)

TheParser said:


> Let's be fair.
> 
> 
> The United States went to war against Spain.
> ...


DC to the rescue ? I think Chicago would be a better option.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 11, 2021)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Destroying The Cauldron By Entreating Deviance "
> 
> * Ruse To Turn Inn Two Undermine Fates **
> 
> ...


I said Puerto Rico and the Virgin islands should be one state in total. Your depictions of them and DC are racist of course and also...
You really ought to look into what people different from you are like. These people are just as intelligent and ambitious as anyone else but are held back by their GOP imposed lack of opportunity. just like your family and friends. Snap out of it.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 11, 2021)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Destroying The Cauldron By Entreating Deviance "
> 
> * Ruse To Turn Inn Two Undermine Fates **
> 
> ...


The answer probably is to have one state made up of overseas territories which would be made into one state. Including Guam Samoa etc as well as Puerto Rico in the Virgin islands.... Actually I'd like to do away with states all together lol. Just another way of restricting people's movements and independence and low profile.... The usual GOP crap they call freedom I guess. Meanwhile the Democrats are for choice with abortions and drugs and birth control etc etc. Actual freedom and giving responsibility to people. The GOP is pure voter suppression to keep the people down. You are totally missinformed if you only listen to the GOP garbage propaganda machine of sedition in the end. Rupert Murdock is scum Rush Limbaugh etc etc.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 11, 2021)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Destroying The Cauldron By Entreating Deviance "
> 
> * Ruse To Turn Inn Two Undermine Fates **
> 
> ...


You are the perfect hater dupe... Keep voting for the greedy idiot corrupt rich. 30 years now of total giveaway to the rich. Works great if you like the worst inequality and upward mobility ever anywhere In the modern world by far....


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jan 11, 2021)

*" Sentinels For Sack The Fabricated Scapegoat Evil Whitey "

* Go Blow Smoke Up The Rear Of Someone Else **


francoHFW said:


> I said Puerto Rico and the Virgin islands should be one state in total. Your depictions of them and DC are racist of course and also...You really ought to look into what people different from you are like. These people are just as intelligent and ambitious as anyone else but are held back by their GOP imposed lack of opportunity. just like your family and friends. Snap out of it.


The left are the racists , the anti-racist racists against white people , who claim to be victims but are actually the perpretrators .

My principle issue is that adding additional states would screw up the symmetry of the flag and screw up the fates associated with the number 50 of the cauldron , the holding , and it is done with zero purposeful reasons other than for anti-racist racist reasons orchestrated by psychopathic socialist imbeciles on the left .


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 11, 2021)

Monk-Eye said:


> .....
> 
> My principle issue is that adding additional states would screw up the symmetry of the flag ....



That's what you're worried about?

Thank goodness you weren't around when we had 13 - 49 states. Your little brain would have exploded!


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 11, 2021)

Monk-Eye said:


> .....the anti-racist racists against white people......



Is your victim card getting worn out?


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jan 11, 2021)

*" Anarchists Without A Clue "

* Self Aggrandized Wise Kings Of State Capitalism For Socialism **


francoHFW said:


> The answer probably is to have one state made up of overseas territories which would be made into one state. Including Guam Samoa etc as well as Puerto Rico in the Virgin islands.... *Actually I'd like to do away with states all together lol. Just another way of restricting people's movements and independence and low profile.*... The usual GOP crap they call freedom I guess. Meanwhile the *Democrats are for choice with abortions and drugs and birth control etc etc.* *Actual freedom and giving responsibility to people. The GOP is pure voter suppression to keep the people down. *You are totally missinformed if you only listen to the GOP garbage propaganda machine of sedition in the end. Rupert Murdock is scum Rush Limbaugh etc etc.


The abortion platform is a one note drivel used by the left to pretend that republicans are civil authoritarians ( civil conservatives ) when they are in fact civil libertarians ( civil liberals ) for gun control and freedom of religion ;  my position is that of a pro-choice republican .

For the left ,  individual liberty is immediately abrogated and curtailed making them economic authoritarians ( economic conservatives ) rather than economic libertarians ( economic liberals ) as the left seeks to implement its religion of secular humanism by confiscating private property to fund its charities .

The left is about populism and coddling the incompetent to sustain the best directions for the republic , as the left guides toward a future that is economically worse for the well being of the people , as the left attempts to reward the populace with codependency on government .


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 11, 2021)

Monk-Eye said:


> ... my position is that of a pro-choice republican .
> ...



What "choice" are you talking about?


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jan 11, 2021)

*" Anarchist Twits "

* The Objective Of The Ruse If Very Clear **


Unkotare said:


> That's what you're worried about?
> Thank goodness you weren't around when we had 13 - 49 states. Your little brain would have exploded!


The third reason and more telling reason is that the degenerates are trying to commandeer public policy to the left with six more senate seats that are unquestionably for the demon rats .

** Left Wing Ransack **


Unkotare said:


> Is your victim card getting worn out?


Not interested in your japan four anti-racist racism ; the japanese are some of the worst mocking whites for killing themselves off through self ignorance , while the japanese practice extremely tight immigration restrictions on citizenship .


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jan 11, 2021)

*" Know Thing Knew Here Hear "

* Due Eww Pay Attention Not Much **


Unkotare said:


> What "choice" are you talking about?


You know , the choice for abortion , that policy which you have expressed dissent for about my politics .


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 11, 2021)

Monk-Eye said:


> ... the degenerates are trying to commandeer public policy to the left with six more senate seats that are unquestionably for the demon rats .
> ..... .



But you're more worried about how pretty the flag would look. Way to keep your eye on the ball, champ.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 11, 2021)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Know Thing Knew Here Hear "
> 
> * Due Eww Pay Attention Not Much **
> 
> ...



You mean the "choice" to kill an unborn child? Where is that unborn child's choice, ghoul?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 11, 2021)

Monk-Eye said:


> ...Not interested in your japan four anti-racist racism .... .




What the hell are you talking about? Who said anything about Japan?


----------



## justinacolmena (Jan 11, 2021)

Monk-Eye said:


> This was the first referendum with a simple yes-or-no question, with voters having the option of voting for or against becoming a U.S. state.


It's a perfectly reasonable question to ask voters.


Monk-Eye said:


> The referendum was non-binding, as the power to grant statehood lies with the US Congress. The referendum was not approved by the US Department of Justice. The party platforms of both the Republican Party and the Democratic Party have affirmed for decades Puerto Rico's right to self-determination and to be admitted as a state.


D.O.J. insiders and gun-banning politicians of both parties have too many “non-violent” drug offender buddies who have fled justice and escaped to Puerto Rico under tacit non-prosecution agreements with D.O.J. bosses, which may be invalidated if Puerto Rico is granted statehood, thereby incurring unknown risks of investigations and criminal prosecutions of their political cronies.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jan 11, 2021)

*" Do Not Need Or Want Their Political Persuasions "

* Questioning Why Bothering To Interact An Imbecile **


Unkotare said:


> But you're more worried about how pretty the flag would look. Way to keep your eye on the ball, champ.


Your statement is a blatant lie given the quotation .

** Diarrhea Enthusiast **


Unkotare said:


> What the hell are you talking about? Who said anything about Japan?


We do not have to guess about your penchant for japanese scat , your idiotic moniker does that for us .


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jan 11, 2021)

*" Constitution And Equal Protection Based On Birth "

* Fake Shadow Puppets From Anti-Choice Trolls **


Unkotare said:


> You mean the "choice" to kill an unborn child? Where is that unborn child's choice, ghoul?


Conscientious objection - a capacity to make a cognitive choice - requires sentience and that does not occur until the third trimester .


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 11, 2021)

Monk-Eye said:


> ....Your statement is a blatant lie given the quotation ... .



Oh, you weren't going on and on about how the flag would look? Talk about a lie...


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 11, 2021)

Monk-Eye said:


> ..... - a capacity to make a cognitive choice - ..... .



Yeah, the choice to kill an unborn child. Is that part of your crusade for 'racial purity'?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 11, 2021)

Monk-Eye said:


> ...We do not have to guess ...... .



But you keep guessing - and guessing wrong.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 11, 2021)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Anarchists Without A Clue "
> 
> * Self Aggrandized Wise Kings Of State Capitalism For Socialism **
> 
> ...


BalderDash. But the GOP is a brainwashing corrupt giveaway to the rich disgrace. Keep voting for the greedy idiot rich GOP.


----------



## San Souci (Jan 11, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Republicans will never allow Puerto Rico to be a state.
> 
> They think tossing paper towels is enough
> 
> View attachment 437550


Good. Those punks don't speak ENGLISH. Fuck 'em.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 12, 2021)

San Souci said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans will never allow Puerto Rico to be a state.
> ...



????????


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 18, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Monk-Eye said:
> 
> 
> > *" Paradigm Drift "
> ...


Where did this lie originate?  Got a link?


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 19, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Monk-Eye said:
> ...


Fox news in America is his only TV outlet. Everywhere else he has either been banned or fought off or it was ignored by the audience. Fox news is a total disgrace just like you at this point. Change the channel


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 19, 2021)

San Souci said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans will never allow Puerto Rico to be a state.
> ...


Always good to get the racist nativist ignoramus outlook...


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jan 20, 2021)

*" Cracked Pots "

* Witless Trolls **


francoHFW said:


> Fox news in America is his only TV outlet. Everywhere else he has either been banned or fought off or it was ignored by the audience. Fox news is a total disgrace just like you at this point. Change the channel


That is not an answer to the question .


----------



## San Souci (Jan 20, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Banned by the fuckin' Commie Democrats why want tyranny. All other Media are traitors.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 20, 2021)

San Souci said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Hilarious stuff, brainwashed functional moron. Saying the election was rigged when it was a total lie put you over the finished line. Fox news and online crazies need a fairness doctrine to break your ridiculous fugue state.....


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 20, 2021)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Cracked Pots "
> 
> * Witless Trolls **
> 
> ...


He is not allowed a TV network anywhere else in the world because he is a scumbag. Look it up. We need a fairness doctrine so you get some debate. Even on your crazy internet.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 20, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Monk-Eye said:
> 
> 
> > *" Cracked Pots "
> ...


Oh wow an actual rational press conference....


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jan 20, 2021)

*" Dementia Of Kleptocracy Through Populism For Brown Shirts In Jack Boots Waiving Red Bandannas "

* Fairness Implies An Subjective Evaluation While Neutrality By Mandated Indifference Should Be Implored **



francoHFW said:


> He is not allowed a TV network anywhere else in the world because he is a scumbag. Look it up. We need a fairness doctrine so you get some debate. Even on your crazy internet.


There ewe gaux in foolish garb from the left targeting for character assassination to distract from the edifice of opposing policies and principles held fast by many , any one of which , even if for trifling reasons , frames an underlying motivation for the onslaughts of mindless drivel .

Simple enough for being reviled is that the political positions being forwarded by those of like mind with yourself are for national socialism , which espouse prescriptions for authoritarian government , so as to establish collectivism , rather than espousing libertarian proscriptions against authoritarian government , so as to establish individualism , which is a basis of foundation for fascism .

The left are not liberals on many policy issues , rather the left are conservatives on many policy issues , in that the left espouses the conservation of government authority .

The left is promoting populism with the acumen of thieves to convince an already bloated , over burgeoning , global population that redistribution of wealth is a valid cause of action , rather than reducing global population , because the amenities for politicians provided by the government gravy train are phenomenal and the best way to stay on the dole is to bring on more destitute to numerically overwhelm and confiscate the economic affluence of individuals in the name of egalitarianism , in the name of democracy , with supposedly unintented peril to the republic .

The guise of words to " pay their fair share " are not mentioned with an intent to promote american school of economics policies , while promoting to on board millions of illegal migrants to undercut wages of us workers , while politicians sell off branches of us industry at the behest of geni index globalists , or ignore to enforce intellectual property rules through trade policy , or prosecution , while taxing domestic industry off shore , and all whie doing so all under a cloaked facade that rather than promoting generational welfare they are promoting a general welfare .


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 20, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




Yeah, right!

Through his company News Corp, he is the owner of hundreds of local, national, and international publishing outlets around the world, including in the UK (_The Sun_ and _The Times)_, in Australia (_The Daily Telegraph, Herald Sun_ and _The Australian)_, in the US (_The Wall Street Journal_ and _The New York Post),_ book publisher HarperCollins, and the television broadcasting channels _Sky News Australia_ and _Fox News_ (through the Fox Corporation). 









						Rupert Murdoch - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 20, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Monk-Eye said:
> 
> 
> > *" Cracked Pots "
> ...



You just needed another opportunity to illustrate your stupidity, huh?  You are either incredibly stupid or a liar!  My money is on incredibly stupid.


----------



## San Souci (Jan 21, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


So what? A Capital of the US occupied by Federal TROOPS ? Sounds like El Duce Biden wants Gestapo to run Regular Americans out. But it is OK for Black thugs to destroy whole cities.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jan 21, 2021)

*" Verbalization With Verbs "

* Get The Terminology Correct **


Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Yeah, right!
> Through his company News Corp, he is the owner of hundreds of local, national, and international publishing outlets around the world, including in the UK (_The Sun_ and _The Times)_, in Australia (_The Daily Telegraph, Herald Sun_ and _The Australian)_, in the US (_The Wall Street Journal_ and _The New York Post),_ book publisher HarperCollins, and the television broadcasting channels _Sky News Australia_ and _Fox News_ (through the Fox Corporation).
> 
> 
> ...


The flotilla of social causes paraded by the left and deemed abject targets for an affirmative defense are plentiful .

The left originates as liberal arts majors who on average understands less about the application of rigor to facilitate systematic processes than would those following a scientific method . 

The left originates as liberal arts majors who employ a less rigorous method of conclusion which is the sympathetic methods .

Within the fantasy of the less rigorous than science sympathetic method , the left employs fantasy through caricatures which can then be character assassinated .

The primary issue with the conundrum is the language applied to communicate .

The articulation of adequate terms with which to conduct discourse is essential . 

It is best to associate the terms liberal and conservative with whether a government policy is a negative wright or a positive wright , where a negative wright is a law phrased as any proscription against authoritarian actions of government , and where a positive wrights is a law phrased as a prescription for authoritarian actions of government .

Individual receive negative liberties from government from negative wrights , because the government is directed not to act . 

Individuals may receive negative liberties from other individuals from positive wrights , because the government may be directed to do so .

Individuals may receive positive liberties from other individuals from positive wrights , because the government may be directed to do so .


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 21, 2021)

San Souci said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...


They are half gone now and will be all gone in a month if the crazies from the GOP propaganda machine don't try another misinformed coup....


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 21, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Okay so he is not allowed on TV excepting Australia and the United States. And his garbage propaganda is the only place you can get your garbage GOP propaganda on TV. He is no longer allowed to buy major newspapers in Australia and everywhere in the world he is a leper except to brainwashed functional morons like you..


----------



## San Souci (Jan 21, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Funny thing. Ole' BrokeDick Biden was sworn in. And there were MORE BLM riots in Portland ,Seattle ,NYC ,and Denver. Guess it really didn't matter ,no?


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 21, 2021)

San Souci said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...


That's not BLM, that's antifa. I told you they weren't Democrats a billion times....


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jan 22, 2021)

*" Fuck Spain Legacy Of Moors Pollution "

* Parade Of Clowns To Distract From Policy **


francoHFW said:


> Okay so he is not allowed on TV excepting Australia and the United States. And his garbage propaganda is the only place you can get your garbage GOP propaganda on TV. He is no longer allowed to buy major newspapers in Australia and everywhere in the world he is a leper except to brainwashed functional morons like you..


Are you still yammering about people and not policy ?

Go blubber to the idiots who run the demon rat party about an intent to end the filibuster and rather without restoring the 2/3 majority required by the senate to pass legislation ; the left wants 51 votes to pass legislation in the senate .

Go blubber to the idiots who run the demon rat party about getting rid of dhs policy that asylum seekers from latin america must stay in mexico until their hearing and that they must seek asylum in some other safe latin american country before seeking asylum in the us .

Go blubber to the idiots who run the demon rat party about the sovereignty of us citizens and their privilege of responsibility to determine who becomes a citizen and who is allowed to legally enter their country and that rewarding the illegal migrant with 18 years of social welfare per anchor baby , when the child should be given jus sanguinin citizenship .

Go blubber to the idiots who run the demon rat party that they cannot whine about global warming while also importing millions of migrants to bloat the already saturated western populations .


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 22, 2021)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Fuck Spain Legacy Of Moors Pollution "
> 
> * Parade Of Clowns To Distract From Policy **
> 
> ...


Thanks for the dumb talking points, brain washed functional moron. Pass the 2010 Democratic immigration bill with ID card the only solution and end this GOP scam.

I think the Democrats should end the filibuster and pass a living wage healthcare daycare paid parental leave cheap college and training great infrastructure and vacations and tax the rich for crying out loud. All the GOP cares about is cutting taxes on the rich and they have used reconciliation for decades for that while blocking all reform so we have fallen way behind the rest of the modern world. Change the channel


----------



## San Souci (Jan 22, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Prove it. A whole Billion? I don't even see that many POSTS on USMB. (snicker)


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 22, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Monk-Eye said:
> 
> 
> > *" Fuck Spain Legacy Of Moors Pollution "
> ...



Got any magic fairy dust to help pay for all of these pie in the sky dreams?


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jan 23, 2021)

*" More Fantasy Day Dreams By National Socialist Fascist Conservatives Beckoning For Authoritarian Government "

* Blaming Ones Own Gluttony And Incompetence On Others **


francoHFW said:


> Thanks for the dumb talking points, brain washed functional moron. Pass the 2010 Democratic immigration bill with ID card the only solution and end this GOP scam.


The solution is simple , if you cannot feed them , do not breed them .

The planet is full and undermining the infrastructure of an economy and earnings of us citizens with an over saturation of labor , through blanket declarations legalizing illegal migrants to work and collect social welfare , and by excessive legal migrants arriving first come-first served not based on merit of skill set but on family reunification , is an idiotic scheme .

The demand for labor and skill sets as determined by supply and demand and efficiency is not the fault of a plutocracy seeking to remain competitive while improving the economy , opportunities and social status of the populace , while breeding into poverty to create the same refuse from which one fled does not seem to mean much to those who disregard that us citizens are privileged to manage and determine membership and participation when maintaining the solvency of their republic .

** Rejecting Federalism And Statism While Pushing For Individualism **


francoHFW said:


> I think the Democrats should end the filibuster


Demon rats are criminals enough to do any number of things including ignoring a 3/5th rule in the senate that come hell or high water must be enforced if the contingent filibuster is removed .


** Reward Individuals From Actual Economic Growth Not For Incompetence And Sloth **


francoHFW said:


> and pass a living wage healthcare daycare paid parental leave cheap college and training great infrastructure and vacations and tax the rich for crying out loud. All the GOP cares about is cutting taxes on the rich and they have used reconciliation for decades for that while blocking all reform so we have fallen way behind the rest of the modern world. Change the channel


A living wage in one state is not a living wage in another state ; the federal government can collect indirect taxes from commerce through tariffs or trade , but us federal government does not collect direct taxes .

The rule is that indirect taxes can be used indirectly for the benefit of all ,while direct taxes are to be used as directly as possible from those from which the taxes were collected , which is why direct taxes are typically assessed at a local level .

Commerce policies are the responsibility of city municipalities and to states and it is definitely not by the federal government by virtue of us 10th amendment .

With addition of the health savings account , as a pretax account that can be used for health care or for day care , individuals are able to manage whether they want or need to have daycare without the federal government mandating the expense to private individuals or corporations .

In deed , encouraging all companies not able to financially afford health insurance to its employees to add to employee hsa accounts might be successful when it lowers the claimed earnings of the company for federal tax purposes .

If one is privileged to work for a company that affords its workers paid leave for a birth , that is a choice of the private corporation to remain competitive by maintaining valuable employees , just as insurance is often such an amenity .

Paid vacations are perks of working in better roles , for better companies with greater earnings and opportunities ; so strive and save for vacation just like the rest of us , get over yourself .

Us hospitals are already required by law to provide urgent care irrespective of an individuals ability to pay for the services and prescriptions for most ailments are cheaper by cash than by insurance , so individuals without health insurance have recourse to a cheaper alternative by seeking medical treatment as needed , while the affordable care act is not affordable to a vast many by a long shot .

The affordable care act is a modified single-payer healthcare system where the single payer government pays most insurance for those between 0% and 400% of the poverty line , while those individuals between 0% and 400% pay for a portion of their insurance on a progressive scale ; however , since the federal government is not subsidizing the insurance of thsoe above 400% of the poverty line , the federal government cannot mandate that those above 400% of the poverty line acquire insurance .

When the insurance provided by government established exchanges is competitive and adequate so that private individuals choose those insurance policies over the different insurance policies provided by their employers , then perhaps " universal health care " might be a reality .

Single-payer healthcare - Wikipedia that
*"Single-payer" describes the mechanism by which healthcare is paid for by a single public authority*, not a private authority, nor a mix of both.[4][5]

** America First Not Left Wing Globalism Debilitation **

The trump was following American School (economics) - Wikipedia that expects federal investments in infrastructure to acquire or maintain a competitive edge for us economy and technology , by subjecting countries such as china to tariffs , by enforcing intellectual property laws , such as lowering barriers and taxes on corporation so they can innovate and develop , while seeking to provide skilled labor to satisfy employment demands .

Pay for your own personal exploration through college and if a tax credits are included for higher education or for finishing school in a technical trade with high demand as set by us department of commerce , just as there are creduts for installing energy efficient appliances of for solar , such funding can be bartered as part of the american school of economics with a neomercantile purpose for improving the national economy and global competitiveness .

Historically , the demon rat blubbers for the financial bloat of a generational welfare and apply funds for a flotilla of co-dependency as an excuses to play robin hood and make themselves appear valid .


----------

